# Pink Clear Blue indent lines??



## thencomesbebe

I thought CB was supposed to be better than FRER but ughhh I think this is an indent....any thoughts? One day late. Not exactly sure DPO, 10 or 11 is likely.


----------



## Classic Girl

That has color.


----------



## thencomesbebe

Classic Girl said:


> That has color.

Thank you so much for taking a look, I thought maybe I saw color, but the was so faint I thought maybe I was just seeing color because I wanted to. I'm waiting one more day to see if AF comes or take another one, fingers crossed. Current symptoms could go either way!


----------



## josephine3

Ooh I see that def think it has colour x


----------



## DobbyForever

FXed. Full transparency, it does look like an indent. I only got them on 2-3 tests out of dozens of tests. Definitely not out though so FXed


----------



## Bevziibubble

it looks like it has some colour to it. Good luck :)


----------



## Xxenssial

That looks like bfp to me. Goodluck


----------

